# Mon écran ne s'allume plus!!!



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Voilà j'ai un G3 sur mac OS 10.3.8.

J'avais des problème de connexion internet donc j'ai appelé mon FAI. Il m'a dit d'appuyer sur pomme+alt+P+R au démarrage ce qui ma conduit à voir un panneau de stationnement interdit au lieu de ma petite popomme habituelle!!!

J'ai donc ouvert le G3 pour copier mes DD sur mon Imac. Mais voilà qu'en le rallumant l'écran ne s'allume plus. J'ai essayé avec plusieurs écrans différents mais aucun ne fonctionne...J'en conclu donc que c'est mon G3 qu'a un problème.

SVP aidez moi

Merci beaucoup à vous


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

Demarre avec la touche ALT enfoncee et choisis ton disque de demarrage


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Demarre avec la touche ALT enfoncee et choisis ton disque de demarrage


Je préciserais cela :
En faisant une pomme + alt + p + r ton Mac a oublié qu'il savait démarrer sur MacOS X 
Par contre, tu dis avoir un G3, mais quel model exactement ?
En effet, l'astuce de Modern__Thing ne fonctionne pas avec toutes les machines. Exemple un G3 bleu et blanc 350 MHz  mais ce n'est qu'un exemple


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Mais comment je peux choisir mon disque de démarrage avec alt si l'écran ne s'allume pas??

Mon G3 est plutôt gris bleu... ce n'es tpas le G3 bleu ciel avec écris G3 sur le coté en opaque.

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

Merci à vous


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2005)

tu n'aurais pas un problème de carte video ??
Es-tu sûr que c'est un G3 ?? pas plutot un G4 ? parce que des tours G3, ben mise à part les bleu, et les beige, je n'en vois pas d'autre, à moins que j'ai un trou de mémoire


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Oups pardon c'est effectivement un G4 gris.
donc au début mon écran s'allumait avec un panneau de stationnement interdit.

Donc j'ai enlevé le DD pour récupérer les données.
par contre il y a 2 DD superposé et celui qui est en dessous est impossible a enlevé.
Donc j'ai enlevé celui du haut.
j'ai copier les données sur mon Imac ( c'est là d'où j'écris)
Une fois terminé j'ai remis le DD dans le G4 et la écran noir.

Comment je peux savoir si c'est la carte graphique qui merde??


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Il fait BOING au boot ? ouvre et controle si l'alim du disque est bien enfichée, de même que la nappe IDE, fait pareil avec la carte graphique qui est toute près (elle a peut-être un poil bougé, défichée du por© PCI et son alim débranchée).


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

oui il fait bien BOING au boot.. tout est bien branché.
J'ai fais un reset de la carte mère mais toujours rien à l'écran.
Et il y a toujours le Boing de démarrage.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

Ta carte video a peut-etre morfle 

Essaie de voir en Target Disk Mode sur une autre becane voir si tu as tjrs acces a tes donnees


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

c'est quoi exactement le Target??

En tous cas hier quand je voyais le panneau de stationnement interdit je pouvais quand même démarrer sous mac OS9 et j'avais encore toute mes données...

J'ai pas envie de l'emmener en réparation pour payer 200 euro pour un truc qui va être résolu en 5 min par un mec.

Fut vraiment que je trouve une solution.


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2005)

Comme dans tous les manuels, c'est peut-être con, mais on ne le fait pas toujours :
Vérifier que l'écran est bien connecté à l'ordinateur (aux 2 extrémités du fil  ) qu'il est branché au 220 volts qu'il est allumé.
Vérifier toutes les branchement à l'intérieur du Mac. Vérifier que la carte vidéo est bien enfoncée. à la limite, la déconnecter et la remettre.
Vérifier le branchement des disques durs.
Le mode target permet de démarrer un Mac comme un disque externe.
Brancher 2 mac en firewire. Démarrer un des 2 Mac en maintenant la touche t au démarrage, ainsi il se comporte comme un disque firewire externe, visible sur la seconde machine.


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Sur mon Imac je n'ai de sortie firewire. est-ce que je peux le faire avec un câble ethernet??

Sinon tous est bien branché...

Il y a une chose que je n'ai pas dis.
Quand mon écran marchait encore hier et que je voyais le panneau de stationnement interdis.
J'ai donc ouvert le G4 et retiré le premier DD (car il y a 2 DD superposés).Le deuxième je n'ai pas réussi à l'enlever.

Après j'ai donc redémarré sans REMETTRE le premier DD...et "bim" écran noir

Est-ce que c'est un problème???

J'ai donc ensuite remis le second et toujours l'écran noir.

Quand je parle d'écran noir c'est que le moniteur ne s'allume pas du tout au démarrage du mac.
il y a juste la petite diode sous le bouton du moniteur qui clignote comme quoi il est bien branché


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2005)

quand tu avais fait tes manip, le G4 était bien hors tension, voir débranché  ?
Pour le mode target, c'est uniquement en firewire que ça fonctionne


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Oui débranché et hors tension.
je viens de mettre une autre carte graphique (celle de mon autre G4) et ça ne marche toujours pas.


----------



## quark67 (4 Août 2005)

Essaye en débranchant aussi le disque dur resté dans ton Mac... 
D'ailleurs, en retirant la nappe, tu verra une vis qui te permettra d'enlever le chassis portant les 2 disques (je me demande comment tu as pu retirer le disque du dessus sans retirer le chassis...).
Bien sûr avec aucun disque branché, le Mac devrait afficher un "dossier système" clignotant, mais cela permet de voir si le disque "bloque" le démarrage...
Essaye aussi d'abord de vider la PRAM 5 fois de suite...: appuie en continu pomme-option-P-R jusqu'à ce que tu entendes 5 démarrages...
La pile de ton Mac est peut-être vide et bloque le Mac au démarrage?
Un reset du bouton éponyme de la carte-mère peut peut-être aussi aider à sortir du noir...
As-tu un lecteur ZIP dans ton Mac? Un mauvais branchement provoque un écran noir : http://www.gete.net/tilfr/archives/58440f.php

Et pour finir, ce que dit Apple à propos des écrans noir avec les G4:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95054-fr

(la mise en garde concerne à priori le changement du bloc d'alimentation, mais cela ne te concerne pas; de plus, ton ordi fait "dong" au démarrage, aussi je ne sais pas si un reset du "cuda" ou de la carte-mère te serviront à sortir du pétrin).


----------



## talim_devastation (4 Août 2005)

Ben en fait pour retirer le premier DD je me suis servis d'une pince pour les visses du côté.

Voilà j'ai enlevé les 2 DD mais toujours rien. l'écran reste noir. Et je n'ai pas l'impression que le clavier fonctionne car quand je fait le PRAM rien ne se passe. An plus quand j'appuie sur maj la petite diode verte ne s'allume pas.

Donc que puis-je faire d'autre. J'ai bien vérifié tous les branchement, les nappes.

Par contre j'ai une aiguille métallique de mon premier DD qui est cassé. J'ai toujours le petit morceau. Mais même en le remmettant dans la nappes avec les 2 DD branché rien.

Et rien sans les 2 DD...

Que dois-je faire??

Merci beaucoup à vous


----------

